# Adapters for modern bindings to vintage boards, any interest



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Tanner Stinson said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My brother and I both have had our fair share of vintage boards with "non-modern" mount patterns, and a few weeks back while I was back at college he shot me a text seeing if I was interested in making some adapter plates for his board, as well as for mine.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, those other v-plates are way too much.

I made some myself.

Mine are awesome better than theirs, I'm positive of it.

The cost of mine $2.99 per plate.
Have every hole pattern as well.

Mine are an unofficial. Co-lab with Betty Crocker haha.

Mine, unlike the V-plate works with est bindings as well (channel)

I didn't need a cnc machine either, just a pencil, a piece of paper & a drill.


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Yeah I agree, those other v-plates are way too much.
> 
> I made some myself.
> 
> ...


how about a pic of those TT. I am interested in seeing the 'anything to anything' plates


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alpine Duke said:


> how about a pic of those TT. I am interested in seeing the 'anything to anything' plates  g


Hahaha no problem just let me take a couple pics


TT


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Alpine Duke said:


> I am interested in seeing the 'anything to anything' plates


Also interested.

I've got an old vintage board and was looking for something like this. I got bored at work one day and made up a CAD drawing for some adapter plates. They could've easily been milled in a CNC. I never got around to actually producing them though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys are making this way more difficult than it needs to be.

Get a piece of paper, put it over the holes.
Use your pencil.
Mark em, find a suitable plate.

These betty Crocker ones have little rubber points that stuck out.


TT


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Neat idea but I prefer to look at my vintage boards hanging on the wall and my new boards strapped to my feat, good on you guys though!


----------



## Jpg123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Tanner Stinson said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My brother and I both have had our fair share of vintage boards with "non-modern" mount patterns, and a few weeks back while I was back at college he shot me a text seeing if I was interested in making some adapter plates for his board, as well as for mine.
> 
> ...


Hi, I was wondering if you could make me adapter plates for my vintage Lamar Look Trick Stick


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jpg123 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could make me adapter plates for my vintage Lamar Look Trick Stick


Aren't trick sticks pre inserts?
I had a Free Style, which is almost identical, just different graphics.
Mine was pre inserts.
The original owner drilled in 4x4 holes

I have new plates now, still made from cutting board, just not Betty Crocker haha.
The new ones are grey & black.
And the inserts are embedded into the plates


TT


----------



## Plutoboi-Phoenix (Oct 20, 2020)

timmytard said:


> You guys are making this way more difficult than it needs to be.
> 
> Get a piece of paper, put it over the holes.
> Use your pencil.
> ...


AyeO TT
How’d you get those threaded inserts in the middle of the cutting board.
I got a sims fatboy n bindingz I’ve been reppin tite stance at mount Seymour. I gotta step it up a notch wit my og bindings. 8-9 years old same only pair. Haha



can you let me know what’s good?
Thanks hella, respect

-pluto 

iCloud


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Plutoboi-Phoenix said:


> AyeO TT
> How’d you get those threaded inserts in the middle of the cutting board.
> I got a sims fatboy n bindingz I’ve been reppin tite stance at mount Seymour. I gotta step it up a notch wit my og bindings. 8-9 years old same only pair. Haha
> 
> ...


I melted them right into the cutting board.
Then smeared the melted plastic that got pushed out from when I sunk them in, over the tops of them to cover them back up.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

timmytard said:


> I melted them right into the cutting board.
> Then smeared the melted plastic that got pushed out from when I sunk them in, over the tops of them to cover them back up.


Interesting - such a simple solution to this "issue". Seeing your first pic in the thread, my presumption was that you might just have drilled some EST inserts in there --- is that at all the case? Or did you use M6 bolts from the hardware store etc?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Plutoboi-Phoenix said:


> AyeO TT
> How’d you get those threaded inserts in the middle of the cutting board.
> I got a sims fatboy n bindingz I’ve been reppin tite stance at mount Seymour. I gotta step it up a notch wit my og bindings. 8-9 years old same only pair. Haha
> 
> ...


The first pic, I countersunk the size of the inserts then drilled a smaller hole in the center
Haha I have a Fat Boy as well & I ride Seymour a few times a year.
Next time I ride there I'll try & remember to bring it


TT


----------

